# What happens when you don't use enough lye?



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I screwed up my recipe and used lye for 1 pound instead of 1.5 pounds, which was 2.5 oz of lye vs 3.5 will my soap still be ok or do I need to rebatch? It came to trace just fine, nice thick pudding consistancy.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If the soap traced and it is good and solid when you cut it, then you just have super-fatted a big percent. Your soap should be OK.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Its not solid, its soft and kinda oily feeling


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Then maybe you can rebatch it. I would shred the soap and save it. I save unused pieces of soap, left over in the soap dish. I also save scraps from trimmed soap. You can do the same thing. Just use 1 part oil-heavy soap to 2 parts regular soap scaps and melt. Do a small batch at a time to see if the rebatched soap turns out like you want.


----------

